# Teal Tags



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2017)

Anybody got any yet?


----------



## sjrwinder (Jul 12, 2017)

Hoping mine come in the mail the begining of August.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 12, 2017)

I didn't know that they had changed the color from red.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 13, 2017)

I put it for mine and wagered a bunch of points and still didn't get selected!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2017)

Now that I've got my lifetime license, they automatically send mine to me.  Don't know that I like the new color this year.  That orange is hard on the eyes!


----------



## mmcdani (Jul 13, 2017)

I hope mine come in green and blue


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> I put it for mine and wagered a bunch of points and still didn't get selected!!!!



It cost money to get them. Points dont work.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jul 14, 2017)

You got mine this year didn't you killer


----------



## leeledger (Jul 17, 2017)

The good news is that once again this year if you are in possession of Teal Tags during early teal season you are also able to take one drake wood duck.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 18, 2017)

leeledger said:


> The good news is that once again this year if you are in possession of Teal Tags during early teal season you are also able to take one drake wood duck.



That only counts in Flordia


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2017)

Mine got sent to the wrong address, and the people won't answer the door.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 23, 2017)

They have even started issuing them here in WV, never a teal season before.

Used to have to wait until September youth or October regular season, but game on now


----------



## Throwback (Jul 23, 2017)

mine are corn yellow in color is that right or did i get sent the wrong ones?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> mine are corn yellow in color is that right or did i get sent the wrong ones?



Do they smell like corn?


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> mine are corn yellow in color is that right or did i get sent the wrong ones?



Left over from last year maybe?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> You got mine this year didn't you killer



I'm gonna come get yours


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm glad I live in Fl .... residents don't need them ... only non-res need teal tags !!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2017)

flatsmaster said:


> I'm glad I live in Fl .... residents don't need them ... only non-res need teal tags !!!!



That goes only in Disney world


----------



## watermedic (Jul 24, 2017)

I washed mine and they fell apart! Can I get replacements?


----------

